# New member from MI



## pokerdaddy (Aug 9, 2010)

New member from Vassar, MI. I've caught the traditional archery bug HARD! I'm new to archery/bowhunting and have been soaking up info from this and other sites for about a month. My only regret is that it took me till age 37 to discover this great pasttime/art/passion.

I've been very excited to discover how popular trad archery/hunting is here in Michigan, and how many quality bowyers and suppliers are located in my home state.

While I don't want to ask too many questions right now, just "listen", I do have one question: Are two piece longbows a novelty and less than stable, or just as reliable and stable as their one piece brothers?

Thanks. Now i'll sit back and continue soaking up the knowledge.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome. Im pretty new here too, only been on less than a week. I dont know anything about traditional equipment, but there is a wealth of information on here. Just look around and you'll find answers.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## pokerdaddy (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, glad to be here!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* pokerdaddy. Have fun here.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcomesign: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

:welcomesign::set1_draught2:


----------



## b0whunt3r (Aug 7, 2010)

welcome pokerdaddy from southwest michigan.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## lmincy (Jul 16, 2011)

pokerdaddy said:


> New member from Vassar, MI. I've caught the traditional archery bug HARD! I'm new to archery/bowhunting and have been soaking up info from this and other sites for about a month. My only regret is that it took me till age 37 to discover this great pasttime/art/passion.
> 
> I've been very excited to discover how popular trad archery/hunting is here in Michigan, and how many quality bowyers and suppliers are located in my home state.
> 
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## Bckmster71 (Mar 14, 2020)

pokerdaddy said:


> New member from Vassar, MI. I've caught the traditional archery bug HARD! I'm new to archery/bowhunting and have been soaking up info from this and other sites for about a month. My only regret is that it took me till age 37 to discover this great pasttime/art/passion.
> 
> I've been very excited to discover how popular trad archery/hunting is here in Michigan, and how many quality bowyers and suppliers are located in my home state.
> 
> ...


Hi! Welcome! You'll get a lot of good info here.


----------



## Yippykyae (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello from Kansas


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from state college pa


----------

